# Do any of your fluffs do a shrill bark?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

When Rocky sees the cat on the wall from the glass door, he shrieks in a high pitched bark and then barks normally but LOUD. He is a barker at noises and for attention. And he despises that cat!:w00t: 

He also growls at it! But he also growls when he is playing tug a war with us. He's a noisy boy sometimes and other times I don't know he's in the house and I have to go looking for him.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness!
Now without hearing any of the barks of any of the fluffs on SM,
I can assure you that Paris has the highest.
As a pup, it was such a high pitched noise like cutting GLASS!
I almost named her Piper or Crystal.
People who heard her thought it was a BIRD making the noise.
It was like a shriek/scream.
It had a two note sound to it, with the last note being beyond ear peircing.
High enough to make someone visibly cringe.

Now she barks and has lost the shriek factor.
This is because she is older and happier. :wub:

Very, very rarely does she do the shriek now.

It is hard to describe unless you've heard it!

Her regular bark is somewhat high, but nothing compared to her shrieks as a young pup.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Lizzie has a very shrill bark when she thinks she's being ignored. It is VERY painful! If I had fine crystal, I'm sure she could break it


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> he shrieks in a high pitched bark and then barks normally but LOUD.


Crystal is a quiet malt, but door bells make her bark (and seeing kitties other than my brother's Romeo the kitty). Her barks are exactly what you are describing above "high pitched" barks (with no bark normally LOL) I mean her barks are high pitched and sound so girly :wub: If anyone hears my two bark together, he/she will be able able to tell which is the girl and which is the boy:wub::wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Crystal is a quiet malt, but door bells make her bark (and seeing kitties other than my brother's Romeo the kitty). Her barks are exactly what you are describing above "high pitched" barks (with no bark normally LOL) *I mean her barks are high pitched and sound so girly :wub: If anyone hear my two bark together, he/she will be able able to tell with is the girl and which is the boy*:wub::wub:


That is cute.
My little Coco barks like a trucker...:blink:
Such a low and gruff sound.
Makes her sound much larger.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

When something startles Boo, he lets out a high pitched scream. No kidding, it's a scream,not a bark. I've seen grown men nearly jump out of their skin when he does it. I never get used to it, he scares the begeezers outta me everytime.:smscare2:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

momtoboo said:


> When something startles Boo, he lets out a high pitched scream. No kidding, it's a scream,not a bark. I've seen grown men nearly jump out of their skin when he does it. I never get used to it, he scares the begeezers outta me everytime.:smscare2:


*Yes, that's exactly it....a SCREAM! :smilie_tischkante: I yell QUIET and it stops.:innocent:*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Canada said:


> Oh my goodness!
> Now without hearing any of the barks of any of the fluffs on SM,
> I can assure you that Paris has the highest.
> As a pup, it was such a high pitched noise like cutting GLASS!
> ...


 
*You mean there's HOPE? He turns one year old in a couple of days...I'll be waiting.*


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Terra does that too! Its almost like a shriek/howl thing when the doorbell rings or when Triniti barks. Triniti on the other hand, sounds like a bulldog when he barks. Deep voice, scruffy sounding.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:Rocky sounds like a fun boy! My Lily sounds kind of like a squeaky toy most of the time but when she wants to be "serious", she will lower her voice a little, but she can't keep it there for long.:HistericalSmiley:Rose has just the usual "girly" bark.:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

momtoboo said:


> When something startles Boo, he lets out a high pitched scream. No kidding, it's a scream,not a bark. I've seen grown men nearly jump out of their skin when he does it. I never get used to it, he scares the begeezers outta me everytime.:smscare2:


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abbey is the one with a set of lungs! :blink: She makes me jump when she starts screaming too!!!! :w00t: Man, is that ever annoying!!!! It actually hurts your ears. 

But my neighbor's dog Bailey has the loudest bark of any dog I've ever heard (and she's only around 14 lbs) - sound travels on the water so it seems even louder. I thank god she's not mine, LOL :blush::innocent: she gets into a frenzy when ducks swim by and man is she loud :blink:

Tink barks so much his voice sounds kind of hoarse - it may be quieter - but, my god, it never stops :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This is so funny. CeeCee is a guard dog and will bark when she hears a noise outside. Rain cannot stand for CeeCee to bark so she gets excited and jumps up on her and starts a moan like sound......meaning CeeCee, shut up!!! It is like a comedy of errors! I can't help but laugh......:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Micky doesn't really have a high-pitched bark, he just has a very fast bark. Like he's a barking machine gun or something. Its hard to explain, but he just barks SO fast sometimes. Especially when he sees a dog on TV. Its funny how he has different barks for different things. He has a serious guard dog voice for barking at things around the house, and a freak-out bark for barking at TV. That's usually the rapid-fire bark. It's kind of embarrassing, but he was actually rehomed due to his barking. So, technically, without his bark, we wouldn't have him.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie has a very high pitched, shrill bark that drives everyone crazy. Tilly had a very deep voiced bark. It's funny how different they sound and how you can instantly recognize which one is barking.

Of course, they each have their own "talking" barks too. So, for example, when Tilly wants to play, it's a very different sounding bark than when she's barking AT something/someone. Each one has a variety of individual "talking" barks depending on what they are doing or what they want. Moms can always tell what they are "saying". LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

yes, I definitely have some shrill barkers at my house! And when they all start up? Oi.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie starts barking in his high pitch when I let him out of his crate and not paying him attention. We are working on not jumping on us, nipping at our backsides and barking so high pitched when he comes out of his crate.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy's isn't shrill but she can bark so loud for such a tiny girl. She has varying barks too. The doorbell bark is the loudest. Food is a close second. To get my attention she does a sound that is sort of between a whine and a chirp. It's very annoying after 10 minutes and I can almost swear she does it for that very reason.


----------

